# This is Dusty's Thread : )



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

I've booked this Thread for Dusty Watch this space .... :thumbup: x


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Midnight said:


> I've booked this Thread for Dusty Watch this space .... :thumbup: x


Am watching......xxx


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

OK, will keep an eye out - may I ask, who is Dusty.. I am so slow


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Am watching......xxx


AAwwww Thank You X


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

KarenHSmith said:


> OK, will keep an eye out - may I ask, who is Dusty.. I am so slow


Hi Karen this is the start if you missed it  x 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...emale-russian-hamster-6months-old-surrey.html


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ooooh Congrats hun!!! I will be coming to you for tips when I get mine keep us updated xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Ooooh Congrats hun!!! I will be coming to you for tips when I get mine keep us updated xx


 Thank You Suzy Ok your on !  x


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

lol good luck with her i looked at the photos she lovly


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooh I thought you had got her early then. :lol:

Can't wait to see her in her lovely new home. 

Get your camera batteries on charge cos we need loads of piccies of the gorgeous little girl.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't wait for piccies!!
I'm sure she will have a lovely home with you!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooh not long now till Dusty comes home, are you excited?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh not long now till Dusty comes home, are you excited?


AAwwwww yes i am Jazzy  i went to pets at home today and their Russian hamsters aren't as gorgeous lol xxx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree she is especially gorgeous.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Well Dusty is here now  and even more stunning then her piccys :001_wub: it was a good journey there and back, THANK YOU ANNA X it was really lovely to meet you today your very sweet  i've only got one problem now .. my camera's battery's need charging and i can't find the bloomin' charger :mad2:  Photos of Dusty and her new cage to follow ASAP :thumbup1: xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Ooh nooooo...

Hope you find it soon.

Glad you got Dusty back safe and sound and hope she settles into her lovely new cage soon.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Ooh nooooo...
> 
> Hope you find it soon.
> 
> Glad you got Dusty back safe and sound and hope she settles into her lovely new cage soon.


AAwwww Thanks Jazzy i'll send you and Anna lot's of piccy's tomorrow she's soooooooooooooooooooo sweet and hand tame lol xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwwwww...:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I can't wait for the piccys!!


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Piccies!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok well here are a few but not as good as Jazzy's  Jazzy i need some photography tips Pleeeaaasseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol :thumbup1: x

This is Madam Dusty 




And Madam's new house 





This one is for Anna  Dusty's Pink Car  x


I'll try and get some better piccy's later but she keeps moving lol x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Awwww she has such a cute little face!!

I can never get very in focus picture of my hammies either they are always moving lol! Or if they sit still for a second they always move as soon as i take the photo hahahaha its annoying


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww, She's absolutely lovely!! :001_wub:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

A couple more of Madam Dusty 



She's having a Drink


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Ok well here are a few but not as good as Jazzy's  Jazzy i need some photography tips Pleeeaaasseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol :thumbup1: x
> 
> This is Madam Dusty
> 
> ...


Ooh that cage looks like a little palace.:laugh: We've got one of those pink cars too and a blue one. 
Little Dusty is adorable:001_wub: and a very lucky little girl to be rescued by someone as lovely as you.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I have just caught up on this as I have been very busy! Lovely photos, she looks like she is settling in well  Have you started handling her yet? Where is this photo I was promised of Dusty in her pink car hmmmm?  I can see what you mean about the wooden house being massive! I bet she loves it


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Jazzy  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AnnaT said:


> I have just caught up on this as I have been very busy! Lovely photos, she looks like she is settling in well  Have you started handling her yet? Where is this photo I was promised of Dusty in her pink car hmmmm?  I can see what you mean about the wooden house being massive! I bet she loves it


Thanks Anna yes i've handed her a few times now and she's lovely lol i've bought her some Rotastak choccy's she loves them lol i promise next time she's driving in her car i'll take a piccy especially for you ok  :thumbup1: xx


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Thanks Anna yes i've handed her a few times now and she's lovely lol i've bought her some Rotastak choccy's she loves them lol i promise next time she's driving in her car i'll take a piccy especially for you ok  :thumbup1: xx


Yes, she is lovely to handle  she will be even nicer now she has choccy drops haha! What do the kids think of her?

Looking forward to the driving pic hehe!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Kids love her to bits Anna  and Bugger it i didn't find the camera quick enough when she was in her car  :idea:i'll keep the camera by the cage lol :thumbup1: xx


----------

